# Here are two portions of one sample sent to Waypoint vs My Soil



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I sent in samples to both Waypoint and My Soil last week. Both arrived at the different labs the same day. Both provided results the next business day. Both labs are on the ball when it comes to processing. I'm impressed.

I can say I can see based on past tests with soil savvy and my soil that the data from their test shows me trending in the right direction.

Below is this year's test from the same sample mixed and gathered from the same cores the same day. I sent some from the sample to each lab.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice side-by-side. Interesting to see the different testing methods and their results.

The glaring difference between the test methods (beside the pH values being so off !!) is that MySoil does not give you any guidance on how much Potassium, for ex, you'll need to apply in order to bring it up to 'optimal' level. It's hard to understand what their 25.82 value represents (not sure if there's any clarity on that yet?) but the ratios seem about right: a 175% to 200% bump from existing levels would result in both labs determining it as Optimum. One is measurable (3# k2o is approx 60ppm) while the other not much.

Another interesting point is that MySoil treats the measurable nitrogen in the sample as if it will remain in the soil all season long, per their recommendation of "applying [0-0-46 or 7-0-20] every 4-6 weeks while turf is actively growing". That's barely a pound of N over the growing season, if you go with their synthetic recommendation, and 3x that amount of k20.

Interesting to see. Thanks for posting.


----------

